# Lack of air pressure/ help!!!



## Dave P (Jul 30, 2020)

View attachment 7986
View attachment 7986

Hello, 
This is my craftsman 1.5 hp air compressor. The problem I have is this. I can turn on my air compressor and it will fill to 150 psi and my regulator gauge will match that same number if I increase it all the way. I can decrease my regulator and it will go down to zero so it appears that the regulator is working correctly. I have replaced two of these regulators now thinking that this was the problem but it Obviously is not.My problem is that when I use air tools I can only get a few seconds of max power and then I lose air pressure in the line, but the regulator gauge will stay at what I have set it for. When I take the regulator off and hook the air hose directly toThe tank gauge it will run fine and have plenty of air to use air tools with. I increased the cut off limit to 160psi in attempts at fixing this, but that did not help. 
Thanks!!


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

You have a partial blockage somewhere downstream from the regulator. At low or no flow, the pressure at the tool is fine, but when the flow rises, the blockage prevents adequate air from reaching the tool, and the pressure drops.

Since removing the regulator fixed the problem, it confirms that whatever you removed is where the problem is. I'm betting that when you removed the regulator, you also removed an air chuck or a fitting on the output of the regulator, and that is likely where your blockage is.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Dave,

Are you using a 1/4 id hose? can you try a 3/8 or 1/2 inch airline?

Stephen


----------

